# الجالس علي كرة الارض ام دائرة الارض



## اغريغوريوس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

> النص فى اشعيا 40 : 22 لاثبات ان الكتاب المقدس يقرر حقيقة ان الارض كروية
> ( الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ \لأَرْضِ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. ) ويهلل النصارى فرحا بهذا النص العلمى الذى يثبت ان الارض كروية ولكن مع الاسف هذه خدعة لانه بمراجعة النص باللغة الانجليزية وجدت الكلمة " دائرة" و المقصود هنا دائرة الافق​
> 
> Isaiah 40:22 It is he that sitteth upon the circle of the earth,​
> ...



*للاستاذ ابراهيم القبطي*
*بعض المسلمين يسألون عن ترجمة*
*الجالس على كرة الأرض" (إشعياء 22:40) *
*وترجمتها في معظم النسخ الإنجليزية كما في KJV*​ 

*It is He that sitteth above the circle of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as grasshoppers; that stretcheth out the heavens as a curtain, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in;*​*بمعني ( دائرة الأرض ) *​ 
*وقد تساءل بعض الأخوة المسلمين *​ 
*"قد يقول أحدهم ليس فى اللغة العبرية القديمة مثل ذلك المعني او يقول أحدهم وما الفارق بين الكرة والدائرة او يقول أحدهم ان بعض الترجمات أخدتها بمعني sphere *​ 
*فقط لماذا ترجمها هنا مثلا بالكرة وفى سفر الأمثال ص 8 تم ترجمة نفس الأصل العبري بالدائرة أيضا *
*27 When He established the heavens, I was there; when He set a circle upon the face of the deep"*​ 
*للتوضيح أخونا المسلم :*
*أولا في اللغة العبرية القديمة (وأكرر القديمة) لا يوجد كلمة تحمل معنى الشكل الكريّ Sphere ... المفهوم الكروي موجود بالتأكيد من الناحية الفكرية ولكن لغويا كان العبرانيون يستعملون كلمة دائرة بمعنى *
*- دائرة ثلاثية الأبعاد (شكل الكرة) أو *
*- دائرة ثنائية الأبعاد (دائرة)*​ 
*وفي هذا تشبه لغويا حالة الكلمة "كرة" باللغة العربية *
*فهي تعني الشكل الكريّ Sphere*
*وتعني أيضا الكرة التي نلعبها Ball*
*في اللغة الإنجليزية هناك كلمتان و لكن في العربية لا توجد إلى كلمة واحدة ... ولهذا لزم دائما أن نقول "الشكل الكريّ" إشارة إلى Sphere ونكتفي بالكرة ... في حالة كرة اللعب Ball*​ 
*والسؤال كيف نعرف الفرق ؟*
*من سياق الكلام *​ 
*فمن يقول لعب الأولاد ب"الكرة" تعني Ball*
*تختلف عن *
*شرح الاستاذ أبعاد وقوانين "الكرة" تعني Sphere*​ 
*و الأصل هي الكلمة العبرية חוּג (chûg = Khoog) أتت في*
*1) أيوب 26: 10 رَسَمَ حَدّاً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ عِنْدَ اتِّصَالِ النُّورِ بِالظُّلْمَةِ.*
*والترجمة *​ 
*He has de***ibed a circle on the surface of the waters to the boundary of light with darkness*​*. *​ 
*2) وفي أمثال 8: 27 لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ*
*والترجمة:*​ 
*When He prepared the heavens, I was there; when He set a circle upon the face of the deep*​ 
*3) وفي أشعياء 40: 22 الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ الأَرْضِ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ.*​ 

*It is he who sits above the circle of the earth, and its inhabitants are like grasshoppers*​*من الواضح أنه في المثالين الأول والثاني تحمل معنى الرسم والتصميم على سطح ما ... ولا يمكن رسم الشكل الكري ولكن نحته ممكن... فمن المرجح أن المقصود هو الدائرة ... فرسم الدائرة هو الترجمة المنطقية*​ 
*أما المثال الثالث ففيه فعل "الجلوس فوق" ... وبالتالي تحمل مفهوم شكل ثلاثي الأبعاد مجسم أكثر منه شكل مسطح ولذلك كانت الترجمة العربية بالكرة أكثر منطقية من الدائرة*​ 
*وهذا المفهوم الكريّ يؤيده أيوب في 26: 7*
*يَمُدُّ الشَّمَالَ عَلَى الْخَلاَءِ وَيُعَلِّقُ الأَرْضَ عَلَى لاَ شَيْءٍ.*​ 


*He stretches out the north over the empty place, and He hung the earth on nothing*​ 
*فهو يعلق الأرض على لا شئ ... وهذا دليل على الكروية والبعد الثلاثي لا التسطيح*
*هذا المفهوم لم يدركه حتى أهل اليونان من علماء الفلك و الهندسة*
*مع العلم أن سفر أيوب من أقدم الأسفار المكتوبة في العهد القديم ... *
*من الواضح أن بعض أنبياء العهد القديم رأوا الكرة الأرضية في وحيهم المقدس ووصفوها على قدر امكانيات اللغة المتاحة حينئذٍ*​ 
*أما لماذا التزمت بعض الترجمات الإنجليزية بكلمة الدائرة Circle ؟*
*لأنه هناك أنواع من الترجمة *
*الترجمة الحرفية والتي قد تفقد المعنى*
*والترجمة التي تحاول الوصول إلى المعنى على حساب الحرف أحيانا*
*والترجمة التي تحاول الجمع بين الإثنين على قدر المستطاع*
*وقد حاولت الكثير من الترجمات الإنجليزية الالتزام بالحرفية أكثر من المعنى و السياق ...*​ 
*أترك التعليق لمن يريد المزيد من الرد أو التعليق من أحبائي في المنتدى*​ 

*+ سلام المسيح +*​


----------



## mido_alex (3 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااائع​


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2009)

سبق و وضحنا الرد على هذه الشبهة في الرابط التالي: الجالس على ### الأرض
نغلق الموضوع هذا ليبقى كإضافة للإفادة، و أي تعليق جديد يُضاف في الرابط اعلاه


----------

